# so in a properly established tank, nitrAtes should



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i've had a problem since day one with water.

it's starting to bug me now, seeing peoples nitrAtes so low at like 20ppm. ive high really erally high nitrates, over 100, and i try to erase thm by doing water changes.
but withing just a few days they will climb back up.

i read they rise from food, well i vacuum my tank so it's clean, i mean clean, not one piece of sh*t or food or gravel paint floating around. i also do major water change, like 40%, then the next day 40% and the next day 40%. by the end of the week im back up to over 100ppm.

i really need help with nitrAtes.

also my water from the tap has 0ppm.

im starting to wonder if i should just move my P's to a holding tank for a while and just start over, new water, new gravel, new media.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Is your tank overstocked? Over feeding and too much bio-load causes Nitrite. When vacuming do you gravel mess up the gravel. If so, you destroy the bacteria colony which cause a small cycling in your tank and a nitrite spike.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im talkin about nitrAtes, not nitrites.

i know how those are started.

what do you mena when vacuuming do i mess up the gravel? i mmean it gets all mixed around and stuff so i can clean it out.

and it's not over stocked. 90 gallon 4 P's


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

When mixing up gravel you are destroying benifical baterial conlonies. Which will acuse a cycle in your tank afterwards. That is what i did to my rays. I did a really thorough gravel vac and stirred up my gravel good and what happen was that my tank went into a cycle and i had high ammonia and such and my rays almost died.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

are we talkin about the same thing?

im not talkin about ammonia. i dont have to worry about a bacterial colony. i have a lot of media in the tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

How many times per week are you feeding and how many waterchanges?
Your nitrates are coming off your fish and from feeding, Your tank by itself will not produce them. How many crayfish do you have in there? They will create a bunch biowaste.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i pack my tank with crawfish. but in a week or so they are usually gone.

i only feed my P's once in a while, maybe once a week, raw meat or something. otherwise i let them take out the crawfish.

and some nights i feed them pellets, just a few, so i know they are all getting eaten.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Nitrates are the end-product of the nitrogen cycle. Therefore, it does not remain steady in an established tank. Instead, it accumulates and is removed through water changes, plants, anaerobic filtering, or ion exchange resins. I really don't know why your tank water has high nitrates if you are doing frequent water changes and your tap water has 0 ppm of nitrate. It should significantly reduce nitrate levels because of dilution unless your tank is overstocked or overfed. The large amounts of crayfish might be the cause of it. Decaying crustaceans can cause your water quality to rapidly decline.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks don, i'll try reducing crayfish. i've always, as long as ive had the tank, had at least 3 crayfish in there


----------

